# new to clomid - abdo pain - is this normal?



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, i was wondering if somebody could give me some advice. Im on day 17 of my first cycle of clomid. I took 50mg on day 2 - 6 as instructed. The side effects have been tolerable, the usual hot sweats and mood swings. However, from day 14 i have been experiencing intense lower stomach pains which have been constant, made worse when walking and laughing etc. I was just wondering if this was normal? I have PCOS and not used to ovulating so was wondering whether it was ovulation pain or maybe my cysts are back? Im due to have my day 21 bloods on wednesday and not holding out much hope. I have also had nausea on and off since starting clomid but has been constant since day 14. Many thanks for reading this, CLairexxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Sorry to hear you're experiencing such pain...it does sound very much like ovulation pain...your ovaries will have been kick started into triggering producing a good sized follicle and fingers crossed, releasing an egg...if they're not used to this they may be causing this pain.  Some women do experience ovulation pain anyway..its actually fairly common and is also known as mittelschmerz ("middle pain").

I was on 50mg clomid for 6mths last year...I ovulate fine naturally (no problems etc) but was prescribed it to "boost" so basically release more eggs.  I've always experienced ovulation pain...starts around cd10 and gets progressively worse until ovulation on cd14/15...when I was on clomid it just exacerbated this pain and was unbearable at times...like you, sometimes had trouble walking, lower back pain, bloated with frequent peeing and sharp stabbing pains in ovaries and abdomen (amongst other symptoms  )...just had to keep telling myself it was all for a good cause !!  For me the pain usually continues right through the 2ww  ...your ovaries are still producing hormones so this could explain why still hurting after ovulation.

The symptoms and side effects can vary month to month, person to person so you may find next month is ok...although hopefully you won't be on the clomid for long...fingers crossed !!  

Clomid side effects, AF and pg symptoms are pretty much the same so frustratingly no way of knowing what is happening !

Wishing you loads of luck and hope the pain eases up soon.   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

thank you for such a lovely reply. Fingers crossed and you've made me feel loads betterxxx


----------

